# Move over apex7 and Mojo



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Richard,

Although your bows look very different and have to grow on you to appreciate them, they seem like really good quality from everything I have read about them.
If they're good enough for GPR, they must be good because Grandpa don't like to shoot junk and likes quality like myself. 
Of course, who am I to talk as some guys think my Accu-Risers are strange looking.  
Have not seen your bows in person but will have to check them out and see how they balance with that unique riser, like you mentioned on the other thread.
Will you be at Bedford in 06' ?
Good luck with your bows and hope you sell a bunch. :thumbs_up 


Sag.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

What about a true dual cam? Seems only martin is still making one. that would be great addition to the lineup!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Those risers are weird looking.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Probably not going to see a "true" dual cam. However, Richard has been working on something that will shake up the cam world like the Hybrid and the Binary did once he gets the kinks worked out. For now we will have to be satisfied with the current SAT cams which are very similar to Hoyt Cam 1/2's.

As you will notice these two bows now have roller cable guards. Mathews licenses the technology from someone else and it looks like Richard has a way in also 

Speed for the new Sabre XL is VERY good. Nothing is finalized yet, but Richard made over the ASA limit with a 5.1 grain/inch arrow at 27.5 inch draw and 55 lbs  That's a 37 1/4" ATA bow with 7 1/4" brace height and easy drawing cams.

As before they will have high quality strings on them from Stone Mountain (last I heard), fully CNC riser, should be in the low 4# range. Full lifetime waranty.

I've got my Sabre XL on order


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> Those risers are weird looking.


They do look weird layed flat like that. Up close and personal they do not look nearly as abrupt. I had a Sabre that I believe Grouse has now, but I never took pictures of it. I'll look for some pics from other guys and post them.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Here is a pic someone else posted. The piece that everyone thinks is "clunky" looking is needed to make such a large sight window and maintain the strength of the rise.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

AKDoug said:


> Here is a pic someone else posted. The piece that everyone thinks is "clunky" looking is needed to make such a large sight window and maintain the strength of the rise.


Thats a good lookin' bow. Would be an excellent choice for someone who wants something a lil different from the rest of the Big 3 crowd


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I liked my Sabre. I just don't like 32" Axle to axle bows  As far as short bows go, the Sabre is a great one. Now, the Sabre XL is something that Richard showed us right after I begged for one in another thread...so, maybe it was my idea...LOL.. :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

"fastpassthrough" said "Move over apex7". Why would that be ? Isn't an Apex a target bow? These pictures look like primarily a hunting bow.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I shoot all my Newberrys for target I have a State Indoor title, a State 3d title, and two State Field titles shooting for Newberry. They get the job done if you are not looking for over a 37" ATA bow. They are super stable, well built bows. The only thing that some target guys don't like is the lack of availibility of target colors. As of yet, Newberry has not found a suitable anodizer to do their bows.

The Sabre XL has a 37 3/8" a to a and 7 1/4" brace height...with 320 IBO speed. Virtually identical specs to the Apex 7 and the Mojo 3D. It will retail at almost half the price of a Mathews Apex 7 and a little less than the Mojo 3D.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Man, oh man,  There goes my bank account again!:mg: :smile: 
It looks like I'm either have to shut down my retirement and go back to construction work for a few months:sad:  :sad: or I'm going to have to get a part time job so I can afford both of those new bows! Because from the photos I won't be able to choose between the two! 

I sure as heck am not going to get rid of my Little Sabre! Hmmmmmmmmmm, maybe I need to sell my SB1 and my B1 so I don't have to get a job! 

Dick

By the way: Thanks Sag. for the extremely nice compliment! I have always felt the same way about you too my friend!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*going fast*

first run going fast start posting everyones results when you get them:teeth:


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Richard man I really like the looks of the SaberXL being a new archery have been told the longer AtoA would be much more forgiving for me to shoot would love to try one :thumbs_up I will call the # you gave me to call Rebeeca about being a Staff shooter


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Dang I go away for a few days for a hunting trip and all kinds of awesome new stuff happens.

Looking very good:thumbs_up You'll be hearing from me for my order Richard, I just have to figure out which one i want:tongue:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

​


dbowers said:


> Dang I go away for a few days for a hunting trip and all kinds of awesome new stuff happens.
> 
> Looking very good:thumbs_up You'll be hearing from me for my order Richard, I just have to figure out which one i want:tongue:


Dave wait till you shoot the SabreXL it is qiute no shock none or vibrations 28.5 riser and laid back pockets plus it only weighs in at 4.2 pounds:wink: 
Richard


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Sabre v.s. Iron Mace Speed*

Richard,
Looking at the speeds on both the Sabre and Iron Mace, is it safe to assume that the Sabre is the faster bow? I am thinking 280 fps IBO at my draw (26.5) should be about what the Sabre would shoot, with the hybrid cam, for me based on the speed you are getting out of yours. Am I on the right track, or in left field? I really like the Iron Mace, but looking at the Sabre and XL, they are growing on me. They really look good and I like the the Sabre's weight for hunting. Thanks. :teeth: 

Patrick


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

TN Hunter said:


> Richard,
> Looking at the speeds on both the Sabre and Iron Mace, is it safe to assume that the Sabre is the faster bow? I am thinking 280 fps IBO at my draw (26.5) should be about what the Sabre would shoot, with the hybrid cam, for me based on the speed you are getting out of yours. Am I on the right track, or in left field? I really like the Iron Mace, but looking at the Sabre and XL, they are growing on me. They really look good and I like the the Sabre's weight for hunting. Thanks. :teeth:
> 
> Patrick


Patrick you are right on track 
Richard


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Great!!*

When shooting 3-D tournaments, I am usually shooting 20-30 fps slower than the competition. It will be nice to be on an even playing field. :thumbs_up


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

Besides the cable guard, are there any other differences between the original Sabre and the newer Sabre 2?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

raceguy said:


> Besides the cable guard, are there any other differences between the original Sabre and the newer Sabre 2?


bow weight is lighter and is not as wide with the roller gaurd 1 3/4 compaired to 2 3/8 
Richard


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Hey that's my bow lol*

OK I gotta be the first to ask, can I retro my Sabre to use a roller cable guard?

TN Hunter I was shooting 27.5 dl 70lbs with a 364 grain arrow at 382 or 383.

Andy


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Thnaks for the info*

Thanks Andy. It is looking like it will be faster than my old Mathews Ultra 2, without the kick. I think I may get the XL for 3-D and the Sabre for hunting.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Martin guy,

no old model Sabres cannot be retrofitted with the new roller guard.  
I asked Richard the same question on friday and he said the are mounted different........too bad.

c ya
Blacky


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Blacky said:


> Martin guy,
> 
> no old model Sabres cannot be retrofitted with the new roller guard.
> I asked Richard the same question on friday and he said the are mounted different........too bad.
> ...


Also it takes a different limbs
Richard


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Allright, allright*

I've decided, I'm gonna have to have the Sabre XL in black if still available. 

Andy


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Now thats fast*

Hey martin guy is that speed a misprint or was it supposed to be a joke?


TN Hunter I was shooting 27.5 dl 70lbs with a 364 grain arrow at 382 or 383.

Andy



If this is correct WOW

Frank


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*whoops*

It was supposed to be a 2.

Andy


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Has the XL's shipped yet? The waiting is killing me.:hurt:


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Mine's going out tomorrow. Can't wait.:tongue: 

Blacky


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

ccwilder3 said:


> Has the XL's shipped yet? The waiting is killing me.:hurt:


I feel your pain man.  Can't wait till mine gets here. Hopefully soon.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes they have:teeth: 
Richard


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Richard, please boss, don't play with my mind sir. :thumbs_up An XL at my door in a few days will make me VERY happy.:teeth:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowhunt_n said:


> Richard, please boss, don't play with my mind sir. :thumbs_up An XL at my door in a few days will make me VERY happy.:teeth:


have you looked outside yet?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Mine's here!


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I don't get off work till 7:00, but I made up an excuse and am going to leave here about 3:00. I'm praying that there is a box sitting outside my door. Oh please God let there be a box.:teeth:


----------

